# Fluorite + ferts?



## jlm (4 Aug 2009)

On setting up a new El natural tank with Fluorite as substrate, are water column fertilizers such as Tropica TPN+ needed as well, or does the Fluorite supply everything the plant mass will need (apart from carbon)?

Fluorite is considered the best substrate there is, but it only contains micronutrients, which makes me wonder about the best way to supply the macronutrients missing. The tank will have some fish, but not too many, to minimize maintenance.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2009)

with an EL natural tank you shouldnt (going by the "rules") use a fertiliser and rely on the plants & fish food providing most of the macro nutrients, along with soil which you "should" be using.

You need some source, so a weekly dose of TPN+ wont hurt. or just buy some KH2PO4 & KNO3.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Aug 2009)

Hi,

The typical El Natural/low-tech technique usually has a soil-based substrate topped with plain gravel.  

If you follow Diana Walstad's principles then these supplies all the required nutrients, along with fish food and fish waste.  

Tom Barr likes to add more nutrients to the water column.

Take a look here -

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2008/09/dia ... ch-to.html

And here - 

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433- ... thods.html

Flourite is a good substrate but there are plenty that perform equally well or better, at less cost too.


----------



## jlm (4 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> with an EL natural tank you shouldnt (going by the "rules") use a fertiliser and rely on the plants & fish food providing most of the macro nutrients, along with soil which you "should" be using.
> 
> You need some source, so a weekly dose of TPN+ wont hurt. or just buy some KH2PO4 & KNO3.



Precisely, according to the EL natural rules additional ferts should't be used, but remember, this is a tank in its early stages with very few fish, so I thought that a bit of encouragement would be welcome. The question is, Tropica PLANT NUTRITION+ liquid contains essential nutrients including nitrogen (N) and phosphorus (P), but also micronutrients, which are already included in the Fluorite. Woudln't this be too much, or do I have nothing to worry about?


----------



## jlm (4 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> The typical El Natural/low-tech technique usually has a soil-based substrate topped with plain gravel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, George Farmer. I suppose my concern really is whether the Flourite substrate provides enough nutrients in the early stages, when the tank isn't fully established, especially as compared with other soil-based substrates such as CaribSea Eco-Complete or Tetra Plant Complete Substrate. Fluorite is supposed to contain micronutrients only !


----------

